# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [Crystal Report] Entete dans report header, et ..autres

## Piolet

Bonjour

alors aujourd'hui j'ai deux soucis, le premier et le deuxime.
Le premier se presente comme cela :

j'ai fait un rapport, plus ou moins complexe...
je definis un report header (donc je suppose la page de presentation de mon rapport).
je definis aussi un page header et page footer, qui va se repeter sur toutes les pages de mon rapport.

Le hic c'est que le page header et le page footer se rpte bien sur toutes les pages, sauf celles de mon report header, ce qui me pose problme, y-a-t-il une manip a faire pour corriger cela

Le second, tout aussi chiant.

dans ma section dtails, de ce meme rapport, je fais appel a un sous rapports, ce sous rapport a l'affichage peut faire plusieurs lignes (voire une presque une page), le hic c'est que juste avant la section contenant ce sous rapport j'ai une autre section, de taille fixe.
et bien quand le sous rapport est trop pour tenir sur une page seule (avec la section prcdente), crystal dcide de mettre la section contenant le sous rapport sur une nouvelle page, ainsi ma section prcdente se retrouve seule sur une page quasi vide.

j'aimerais que mon sous rapport soit, quoiqu'il arrive sous ma 1ere section et que, si necessaire il soit tronqu pour que sa seconde partie soit affiche sur la page suivante, enfin...un comportement normal en evitant le saut de page....
j'aurais tendance a dire tout simplement

Merci d'avance

Spirituellement,

Votre Piolet  ::D:

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Pour le premier problme, peux-tu expliquer un peu mieux ton problme et nous donner quelques infos utiles (version de CR, ta base de donnes, etc.)  :;): 

Pour le second problme, je pense que tu dois cliquer droit sur ta section dtail et aller dans l'expert section et dcocher "Conserver l'unit".

----------


## Piolet

> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour le premier problme, peux-tu expliquer un peu mieux ton problme et nous donner quelques infos utiles (version de CR, ta base de donnes, etc.) 
> 
> Pour le second problme, je pense que tu dois cliquer droit sur ta section dtail et aller dans l'expert section et dcocher "Conserver l'unit".


euh...la version de crystal...je crois (sans etre sr) que c'est la 9, une sous visual studio en tout cas... ::roll:: 
je ne connais pas la version car c'est install d'office par les admins aux boulots...et donc la comme ca chez moi je sais pas  :;):  mais regarderais ptet demain  :;): 

ensuite..."conserver l'unit"  ca donne quoi en anglais, car mes options sont en anglais, et globalement quoique je coche ou decoche, ca a le meme comportement...est-ce qu'il faut que j'applique cette options, modulo sa traduction, sur le sous rapport contenu dans la section concerne ou pas ?

merci en tout cas pour la reponse....enfin...pour l'instant je peux pas tester, je verrais demain

----------


## Lo

Salut  toi,

Pour la question 1)
Ce que je comprends par ton explication , c'est que tu voudrais rpter le report header sur chacune de tes pages ?

Pour la question 2)
Pareil qu'Aitone, option "Conserver l'unit". Il s'agit de la troisime en partant du bas de l'expert slection, pour les options sur lesquelles tu peux ajouter des formules.

----------


## Piolet

> Salut  toi,
> 
> Pour la question 1)
> Ce que je comprends par ton explication , c'est que tu voudrais rpter le report header sur chacune de tes pages ?
> 
> Pour la question 2)
> Pareil qu'Aitone, option "Conserver l'unit". Il s'agit de la troisime en partant du bas de l'expert slection, pour les options sur lesquelles tu peux ajouter des formules.


1) oui sur toutes les pages, y compris, et surtout sur, le report header, qui pour l'instant ne veut pas de mon page header

2) donc chez moi, ca correspond a "Keep together" mais que cette option soit coche ou non, le resultat est le meme, la section saute la page pour commencer le tableau sur la page suivante. (je repte ou dis  :;): , que ma section qui saute la page, contient un sous rapport...y a ptet un principe de recurrence a effectuer ?)

----------


## Lo

1) Pour quoi tu ne mets pas le contenu de ton report header dans ton page header ?

2) En effet, il faut regarder pour cette option dans le sous-tat galement, mais l j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu  tester ce genre de chose, donc pas sr qu'il y ait un rsultat  ::?:

----------


## Piolet

> 1) Pour quoi tu ne mets pas le contenu de ton report header dans ton page header ?
> 
> 2) En effet, il faut regarder pour cette option dans le sous-tat galement, mais l j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu  tester ce genre de chose, donc pas sr qu'il y ait un rsultat


1) euh tout simplement parce que je veux pas que la page de garde (qui prend une page tout simplement) se retrouve dans chaque en-tete des pages de mon tat, le report header etant, pour moi, comme une page de garde de mon etat

2) bah meme en le cochant dans le sous etat, ca n'a pas d'impact...genre la case qui sert a rien  ::(:

----------


## Lo

1)Alors je n'ai pas compris la phrase de ton premier post

"Le hic c'est que le page header et le page footer se rpte bien sur toutes les pages, sauf celles de mon report header, ce qui me pose problme, y-a-t-il une manip a faire pour corriger cela"

Qu'est-ce qui ne se rpte pas sur tes pages mais que tu voudrais avoir ?

----------


## Piolet

je voudrais que le page header et le page footer que je definis, se rptent sur toutes les pages de mon rapport, or, visiblement, ces 2 lments se rptent bien partout sauf pour les pages contenues dans le report header....et j'aimerais bien qu'elles soient galement prsentes la dedans....  ::|:

----------


## Lo

euh qu'est-ce que tu entends par "pages contenues dans le report header" ?

----------


## Piolet

bah ce que j'ai saisis dans la section report header...
ca peut prendre plusieurs pages, donc j'emets l'hypothse...

----------


## kikidrome

> je voudrais que le page header et le page footer que je definis, se rptent sur toutes les pages de mon rapport, or, visiblement, ces 2 lments se rptent bien partout sauf pour les pages contenues dans le report header....et j'aimerais bien qu'elles soient galement prsentes la dedans....


je prends le fil en cours de route... euh, par dfaut, le report header apparait au dbut du rapport et le report footer, en fin de rapport. si tu veux que le contenu de ces sections apparaissent sur toutes les pages, ils faut les mettre dans les page header et page footer..  ::mouarf::

----------


## Piolet

> je prends le fil en cours de route... euh, par dfaut, le report header apparait au dbut du rapport et le report footer, en fin de rapport. si tu veux que le contenu de ces sections apparaissent sur toutes les pages, ils faut les mettre dans les page header et page footer..


oui enfin non...car je veux pas que ma premire page entire se rpte...

je vois ce que je dis de compliqu  ::(:

----------


## kikidrome

> oui enfin non...car je veux pas que ma premire page entire se rpte...
> 
> je vois ce que je dis de compliqu


pour ton premier problme, je comprends que tu voudrais que ce que tu as mis dans le page header apparaissent aussi sur la premire page, avant ton report header, est-ce  ? si oui, il faut que tu fasses une sections en tte de ton report header et dans cette section, tu mets la mme chose que tu as mise dans ton page header.
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## kikidrome

> dans ma section dtails, de ce meme rapport, je fais appel a un sous rapports, ce sous rapport a l'affichage peut faire plusieurs lignes (voire une presque une page), le hic c'est que juste avant la section contenant ce sous rapport j'ai une autre section, de taille fixe.
> et bien quand le sous rapport est trop pour tenir sur une page seule (avec la section prcdente), crystal dcide de mettre la section contenant le sous rapport sur une nouvelle page, ainsi ma section prcdente se retrouve seule sur une page quasi vide.
> 
> j'aimerais que mon sous rapport soit, quoiqu'il arrive sous ma 1ere section et que, si necessaire il soit tronqu pour que sa seconde partie soit affiche sur la page suivante, enfin...un comportement normal en evitant le saut de page....


peux tu essayer de dcocher "conserver ensemble" dans l'expert section pour ta section et aussi dans "mettre en forme le sous rapport "conserver l'unit de l'objet". c'est srment avec ces paramtres que tu vas rsoudre ton problme
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Piolet

> pour ton premier problme, je comprends que tu voudrais que ce que tu as mis dans le page header apparaissent aussi sur la premire page, avant ton report header, est-ce  ? si oui, il faut que tu fasses une sections en tte de ton report header et dans cette section, tu mets la mme chose que tu as mise dans ton page header.


j'ai deja feint comme ca....pour la page header ca peut le faire mais pour le page footer, il apparait bcp trop dans le report footer, d'ailleurs...
le report header laisse une place sous mon page header fictif, cette place ressemble a si mprendre, a une enorme paire de couille....euh...non c'est cpas...ca c'est la cit de la peur...non cette place ressemble bizarrement a la place que pourrait prendre un page footer, donc je me dis qu'on fatalement mettre un page footer sur ma page de garde...

et cette option ne marche que si ma page de garde ne fait qu'une page, mais dans certains cas, la page de garde, fait plusieurs page, oui je sais, c'est bizarre  ::D:

----------


## Piolet

> peux tu essayer de dcocher "conserver ensemble" dans l'expert section pour ta section et aussi dans "mettre en forme le sous rapport "conserver l'unit de l'objet". c'est srment avec ces paramtres que tu vas rsoudre ton problme


c'est lesquelles des options en anglais  ::D: 

oui je suis bilingue...et alors ::mrgreen::  c'est surtout pour pas me tromper  ::aie::

----------


## kroukse

bonjour, j'ai presque le meme problme, je ve que l'entete du raport soit affich dans toutes les pages.

je suis d'acord avec la solution de mettre ca dans le header de la page, le problme c'est que j'ai un champ de calcul qui veut pas se positionner dans l'entete de la page, alors la solution c'est que je doit repeter l'entete du report.

merci

----------

